# Salt water intrusion in cowling



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Most outboards have holes in the bottom so water can drain out. Saltwater can also come in these points too which I assume is what is happening hear. Ever few months I spray some Salt-Away, let it sit for 10 min then lightly spay it off with fresh water. After it dries I spray the block down with CorrosionX. I don't think I have ever owned a motor when some salt build up didn't accrue. Just something to keep on top of.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Tailwaters said:


> Most outboards have holes in the bottom so water can drain out. Saltwater can also come in these points too which I assume is what is happening hear. Ever few months I spray some Salt-Away, let it sit for 10 min then lightly spay it off with fresh water. After it dries I spray the block down with CorrosionX. I don't think I have ever owned a motor when some salt build up didn't accrue. Just something to keep on top of.


This seems like a lot for a new outboard though the last time i saw this and cleaned it up with salt away was a month ago, so in my opinion and in no way am I a mechanic it just seems like there is a leak some where for it to build up that quick right?


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

If that's the case it does seam like a bit much. I clean mine maybe once every three months and use my boat about once a week. I would identify where the drain holes are on your motor so the next time you run it you can see if any spray is hitting those points. It might be cause by the spray coming off your trim tabs or GPS transducer hitting those holes just right. Do it at different speeds too as that will adjust the angel of the spray. That's just a guess but since you already verified your cooling system wasn't leaking it's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Tailwaters said:


> If that's the case it does seam like a bit much. I clean mine maybe once every three months and use my boat about once a week. I would identify where the drain holes are on your motor so the next time you run it you can see if any spray is hitting those points. It might be cause by the spray coming off your trim tabs or GPS transducer hitting those holes just right. Do it at different speeds too as that will adjust the angel of the spray. That's just a guess but since you already verified your cooling system wasn't leaking it's the first thing that comes to mind.


Okay I’ll try that out tomorrow when I go out, I’m about 15 hours from my hundred hour service so instead of just doing it my self think I’m gonna take it in and have a mechanic look at it as well as a new set of eyes


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What is this hose?









Held on tightly with zip tie...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> What is this hose?
> View attachment 80532
> 
> 
> Held on tightly with zip tie...


A zip tie will hold that line on tighter than those cheesy metal clips. There’s probably a compromised water jacket gasket. You can see where saltwater splattered and evaporated leaving behind salt crystals...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A zip tie will hold that line on tighter than those cheesy metal clips. There’s probably a compromised water jacket gasket.


Don't disagree in general. On small diameter I have seen issues 









Blue arrow shows a gap - just the nature of design and it happens to be right where the build up is.

Just guessing because this is how my water line is held onto a plastic fitting which is screwed into the water jacket and leaks in a very similar manner.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Don't disagree in general. On small diameter I have seen issues
> View attachment 80534
> 
> 
> ...


It could very well be, I have had issues with both the fitting and the water jacket gasket. On Yamahas that fitting is part of the water jacket cover, not a separate threaded fitting. Something is definitely pressuring up and spraying to leave behind salt deposits on the plug boot and that hose at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

I appreciate the response guys I will definitely take a look at that hose and see if can’t re do the zip tie. I’m not home now I’m at work but if I remember correctly it was part of the cooling system


----------



## treefeller (Nov 13, 2020)

I know it has been a while since this topic was addressed, but I also have an issue with saltwater in the cowling on my 300 suzuki. I firmly believe that the engine is pulling saltwater mist up through the two cowling drain holes at the rear of the base of the cowling, where it would normally drain out of. The salt accumulates only in the vicinity of the two holes, and looks like it is being pulled up, maybe as a result of air intake to the engine block, or possibly during poor engine geometry during loading and unloading. Again, this happens at both of the drains, and nowhere else, so extremely doubtful it is a single clamp/zip tie leaking (mentioned in previous posts) on one side or the other. I too am washing this area out, and applying lanolin based rust preventative to the whole of the engine, but I don't believe it should be happening. I have considered putting a filter of some sorts into the two drain holes (hard to see unless you push hose bundle out of the way) to limit the mist/saltwater from coming up through the holes, but would still allow water to get out if necessary.


----------

